# It's here it's here!!!



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Like everyone else I HATE trimming feet. If I knew you had to trim their feet I probably would have never got them. But I have them and I love them so I suck up the pain and get the job done. Then I found out they make this wonderful tilt table for goats. So I've been searching and saving for 2 years and finally found someone to make me one. I can't wait to try it out!!!













There's a gate on the front and back that slides. This is the only one I have found that slides and you don't have to stand there and hold it up....a good thing since I'm a one woman operation lol







And once it tilts over you pull a pin and the floor opens up







When I get it painted and a lane way set up I'll be sure to get pics of this sucker in action  but I'm in love and very stoked right now 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That is way cool!!!!! You must not have a lot of puncture weeds in your area - I notice all of your kids are barefoot!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

MsScamp said:


> That is way cool!!!!! You must not have a lot of puncture weeds in your area - I notice all of your kids are barefoot!


Mama does too lol. But no think goodness we don't have anything like that. But we do stay out of grass because of snakes. 
I started painting it but ran out of paint  so I'll have to get more tomorrow then get it set up. Ohhh I can't wait!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I want to see pictures of how it works.
DH and I are getting kind of old for goat wrestling and
that could really help.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Once I get it painted I will take pics. I got it from a guy in Manteca I don't think that's all that far from you if I remember right  
But I'll get more paint tomorrow and TRY to paint when I get home and even if I have to drag someone down the hill to it I'm gonna try it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## John40981 (May 10, 2014)

I'd love to see more detail of it and how it works. We can't get anything like that here in Australia, that I know of anyway. Hope it works as good as it looks. I'd love to make one also, as I agree, it is a real pain doing the feet. Anything that makes it easier has got to be a good idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing it painted and in action!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh man I would just about give anything to have one of those!! Your dead on about the hoof trimming. Cattle is my back ground so I thought they was the same. Congrats I cant wait to see you flipping a goat in it!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Once I get it painted I will take pics. I got it from a guy in Manteca I don't think that's all that far from you if I remember right
> But I'll get more paint tomorrow and TRY to paint when I get home and even if I have to drag someone down the hill to it I'm gonna try it lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I cannot wait to see it in action!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, cool! No more getting kicked in the side, goats standing on their heads!. or jerking legs!
Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Wow, cool! No more getting kicked in the side, goats standing on their heads!. or jerking legs!
> Can't wait to see the photos!


I wouldn't say that. I've been kicked in the head, leg ect. plenty of times using a tilt table. I use one for work and trim over 20 goats a day. It gets pretty tiring lifting them over too since it's all manual.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I was imagining not getting kicked! Oh well, at least they are contained! 
We used a hydraulic one, years ago, for cattle. But, their legs were strapped
to the corners, so there was not much kicking. 

I could see how a manual one would get tiresome!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

xymenah said:


> I wouldn't say that. I've been kicked in the head, leg ect. plenty of times using a tilt table. I use one for work and trim over 20 goats a day. It gets pretty tiring lifting them over too since it's all manual.


I will take tired ofer having to bend over any day. When I was 5 I got ran over and and my spin and pelvis were separated and I actually had my pelvis in my stomach along wish shattering the right side of my hip. 
We use a calf table on the calfs when we brand so I know what I'm in for. 
It's all painted now so once I'm done with my chores It's go time 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok did the best I could on pictures. This is Suzy and she was my first victim lol. 







So you run them in and slide the gate shut.







On top you can see the handle that you pull and squeeze them up. On this one everything has pens which I like.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oops wasn't done lol







Suzy all squeezed up.



















Then tip her on the side.
The outside has ribs so I can still give shots and you can slide the front gate to still give copper boluses with a balling gun if that's how you do it which I do.







Here's the bottom and when you pull the pens







It flops down and you have feet. FYI she is not bleeding it's the paint. 
It was easy to tilt her. I wanted to try on my big buck but he laughed at me lol. I had to put a can of grain in there to get her to go in since I haven't moved it up to the pen and built a lane way yet. 
I had to tilt her twice because I didn't squeeze her up very tight so she was wiggling around. It has some bars on the top so she couldn't get out but I couldn't get to her feet. But once I squeezed up tight it was good. Right now I am super happy with it. The feet are the perfect height for me even after I had him special make it so it was lower to the ground. 
So after I run threw all the girls I'll let you know if I'm still happy with it but I really think I will be especially when I make the lane way. It should cut a lot of time off not having to chase anyone around and drag them to my stand I had and I really think my back will be happy 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, looks great!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

That's awesome Jessica!! An I like the red. I hope you still love it when you get done using it on everyone. You will have to up date us cause I would really love to get one!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I for sure will up date you all. I actually just got done making the lane way and trying it out on another doe. So much better with the lane way lol. I just yell like a crazed lady and she jumped right in. Of course we are going to get a heat spell but I'm gonna suck it up and get these girls done 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok sorry it took so long. We have been having to move our cows because of a wild fire  but we broke down and hired some help so I took my day off to finish my last goats 
I still love the thing!!! They can wiggle their feet away from you on the side they are laying on....easy fix if they are strong.....tie their foot off. Since I had mine made lower to the ground I need to bend over but got a stool and now sit on it....very nice lol. Giving copper with a balling gun is not overly easy but got it done. What I dislike about this one is the diamond stuff on the side (don't know what the right name is) I am missing skin on my knuckles and was hard on my bucks horns since they go back and out. Not all tilt tables are made with that crap on it. I'm thinking of getting a piece of ply board and some bailing wire and drilling little holes in the board and tying it off so they are laying on a flat surface. But seriously I am still in love with the thing. My bucks were super easy to tilt and it was so much more easy to trim and look at the hoof to see if you were getting the whole straight up and down angle. Usually I trim and look and put the foot down to see if it's flat and repeat.
Hope this helps anyone interested. I know it was hard for me to spend the money on something i didn't know for sure it would work out but I totally red commend it 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have fire coming near your home? I hope it stays away for you.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No we have a contract with the forest service and we take our cows up to graze. It's all free range but is on our range so we are trying to keep the cows and the guys below us out of the way till they pull us out  then it's cross our fingers time.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Do the goats act at all scared or stressed? I know they have these for cattle but I always wondered about for goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They don't like it that's for sure but I don't think it's any more stressful then any other way to trim their feet. A few would look at it and say 'yeah I don't think so' but I'm sure it will be better.....well maybe worse to get them in but less stressful the next go around because they know it's not going to hurt. But no one was trembling of fear or peeing them selfs....not even spoiled cry baby buck lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

